# The Spit Roast thread



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/15)

Some pics today of our annual pub Social Club Xmas dinner. Came complete with Santa for the kids and a fairly substantial till float

The spit was wood fired, about 6hrs. Vegies where done in big camp ovens over wood coals. Fantastic roast spuds done in olive oil

Meat was bloody horrible,


----------



## Charst (22/11/15)

Wasn't sure what I'd be looking at when I read the subject. Though we'd finally stopped all the innuendo and started listing our favourite positions as subjects. 
#theshesontop thread.


----------



## Charst (22/11/15)

Looks a nice feed by the way


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/11/15)

Charst said:


> Wasn't sure what I'd be looking at when I read the subject.


Its kinda the same cringe worthy as porn really. Even tho its not :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/11/15)

God damn luck, I massaged the post to reflect the point about it being about meat, on spit roast


----------



## Yob (23/11/15)

I was expecting to see Cocko in action poses again... 

Disappointed, looks pretty tasty though


----------



## Dave70 (23/11/15)

Uncharacteristically, I'd like to make an attempt to drag this topic _out _of the gutter by asking a spit roasting type question. 
I want to go with a Turkish kind of food theme for my young blokes up coming birthday rather than the regular old snags and minute steak and salad on a paper plate. 
By Turkish I mean doner kebabs. Everybody loves them. Everybody. There has to be something wrong wit you if you dont. 
The beef option is pretty straightforward, but what about the chicken? is it just a bunch of thighs threaded tightly on the rod? Whatever it is I'll be doing it horizontally on plain old spit, not the vertical kebeb shop method.
Another thing, where do you get the correct bread? The big ones about the size of a hubcap that dont crumble or split. Almost without fail every time I make these at home, the arse falls out of them.


----------



## Red Baron (23/11/15)

Dave,
Here's a you tube clip showing the threading of a chicken kebab (starts about 50s in).

It looks like breast that's been flattened and spiced. Woolies or coles should have large Pita in the bread isle, but ou'll pay through the nose for them for enough for a party- maybe try a bakery?
To stop them from crumbling, heat the bread for 20-30s on the barbie or fry pan to refresh them and make them pliable again.

Cheers,
RB


----------



## Blind Dog (23/11/15)

You can always make your own Pitas. Pretty easy (250g flour, 160ml water, 2tsp olive oil, 1tsp salt, 7g active dried yeast, and if you want about 20g small seeds - nigella, onion, mustard all work well). A pinch of baking powder helps as well. Make the dough as normal (basically mix it all together adding wet to dry until you have a slightly sticky dough; should stick to your fingers but come off cleanly when rubbed). Knead, rest to double in size (or overnight to add a sour tang), knead and form into balls, roll the balls flat until about 3mm thick. Bake at 250C until golden.

You can make the day before and simply warm through before using on the day. Also means you can still get to the shops if it all goes pear shaped


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/15)

Pita's/Chipatta is easy to make on the BBQ. They take only a minute or two on a hot plate


----------



## Seaquebrew (23/11/15)

Next time you are at a commercial kebab store watch the person who prepares them

Before slicing the meat most will hold the bread against the heat and/or rub it against the meat, both serve to make it pliable

I truly great invention 

Cheers


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

Kebab in a tin. 

You know those big tins you get pineapple or beetroot in? - if they dont have that BPA shit lining them that is - Yep. So going to do this. 

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/gallery/2012/feb/08/how-to-make-a-doner-kebab


----------



## Dave70 (9/12/15)

Actually bollocks to tin. I've got a semi useless 2L stainless pot I got as a part of set when I use to do partial boils. 
Probably need to mix a few eggs in their to help hold the whole show together once you pop it out of the tin and blowtorch it. Or maby some strips of bacon layered cross ways to act like rio in a concrete slab. 
Except its not concrete. Its a 2L cylinder, of MEAT. 
Getting in touch with my inner Ron Swanson.


----------



## sponge (9/12/15)

You had me at meat tornado..


----------



## klangers (10/12/15)

I made a doner kebab spit roast once, with lamb and beef mince, onions, spices and some other stuff that I've since forgotten. I followed an allegedly traditional recipe.

It tasted bloody amazing, but there's a good reason why doner kebabs are on vertical rotisseries.




It all fell apart after about 10 revolutions and I had to cut it up and fry the remainder


----------



## Dave70 (10/12/15)

klangers said:


> I made a doner kebab spit roast once, with lamb and beef mince, onions, spices and some other stuff that I've since forgotten. I followed an allegedly traditional recipe.
> 
> It tasted bloody amazing, but there's a good reason why doner kebabs are on vertical rotisseries.
> 
> ...


There's a real knack to successful rotisserie cooking and you need to be handy with the string at times.
Thats why I'm cramming a bunch of meat into a tin.


----------



## Mardoo (10/12/15)

I prefer SS wire myself.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> Thats why I'm cramming a bunch of meat into a tin.


----------



## seamad (10/12/15)

bit of SS MIG wire is very handy for trussing up spit roasts


----------



## S.E (10/12/15)

I prefer det cord myself, leaves the meat crisp on the outside but rare inside.

Edit: And ready sliced.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/12/15)

seamad said:


> bit of SS MIG wire is very handy for trussing up spit roasts


Been there..etc...etc... :lol:

Its the most expensive method


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>



Flat patties in a cylindrical can? Pretty basic stuff really.
Hows about something a little more challenging.

*Spoiler* - Yes he eats it. And drinks the fluid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRBO9HaGq7E


----------



## Dave70 (11/12/15)

seamad said:


> bit of SS MIG wire is very handy for trussing up spit roasts


Good for impaling your finger on also when it jams in the gun and you try to loosen it with pliers then about two inches flies out of the tip at light speed.
Got me right under the thumbnail nail to. I almost cried that day.


----------



## klangers (11/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> Good for impaling your finger on also when it jams in the gun and you try to loosen it with pliers then about two inches flies out of the tip at light speed.
> Got me right under the thumbnail nail to. I almost cried that day.


I shuddered simply thinking about it.

Re stringing electric guitars gives me my quota of wire impalement injuries


----------



## klangers (11/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> *Spoiler* - Yes he eats it. And drinks the fluid.


 :icon_vomit:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/15)

Dave70 said:


> Good for impaling your finger on also when it jams in the gun and you try to loosen it with pliers then about two inches flies out of the tip at light speed.
> Got me right under the thumbnail nail to. I almost cried that day.


Stop being such a pussy and HTFU...




But yeah...that really hurts..... I didnt cry but said a lot of words starting with F, S & C.....


----------



## Feldon (7/1/16)

FYI all carnivorous BBQers, spit roasters and smokers...

New series of Food Safari starts tonight on SBS - the theme is cooking with fire, and Maeve is hot.

Food Safari Fire 
8:00pm - 8:30pm, SBS TV

This program returns in a blaze of glory to explore how diverse cultures across the world cook with fire. Hosted by Maeve O'Meara, this is an inspired series that is a feast for the senses and a must-see for barbecue-lovers, devotees of the wood-fired oven, spit roasters, smokers, and those keen to learn new techniques from the gurus of the flame. Each episode follows a different cooking style and reveals secrets for preparing food for the fire.


----------



## jimmy86 (7/1/16)

Feldon said:


> FYI all carnivorous BBQers, spit roasters and smokers...
> 
> New series of Food Safari starts tonight on SBS - the theme is cooking with fire, and Maeve is hot.
> 
> ...


This is really good!

It's been on for 10 minutes and it's a show about smoking and BBQ which hasn't had the presenter shouting at the camera about how succulent the food is.


----------



## AJS2154 (15/5/16)

Feldon said:


> FYI all carnivorous BBQers, spit roasters and smokers...
> 
> New series of Food Safari starts tonight on SBS - the theme is cooking with fire, and Maeve is hot.
> 
> ...


feldon, I would go so far as to say Maeve is one of the best sorts on the TV. Period. 

My wife has banned me from watching any Food Safari shows. According to Bossgirl it has bad effects on me.....in the amorous department. 

Just one question. Is that rack real? If they are new members of the team, they are a quality addition.


----------

